# Living in Mexico working in San Diego



## Guest

My Husband and I will be moving to Rosarito area in the summer ,He will be working in San Diego but we will only have a residence in Mexico and we are planning on moving there straight from the midwest where we now are .Does anyone know how to go about titling our vehicle in the US since were guessing we cant title it in Mex until we get permanent resident status and such. 
My question is mainly how do we deal with the US ties and necessities with no actual address there?
Does anyone on here do this ?
Thanks


----------



## sparks

You don't have a title from somewhere in the Midwest? I assume you do ... so re-register the car in California if you need to drive back and forth. If you don't need to cross the border you may have to do nothing .... as my tags are '07 here in Mexico

Sorry ... no address in Calif I guess it's more difficult. Find a friend or a PO Box?


----------



## chicois8

Most folks in Baja do the North Dakota Reg. Join this board:

BajaNomad Forums - "Peace, Love & Fish Tacos"

and either ask or do a search, does you husband plan on driving from Rosarito to San Diego 5 days a week?


----------



## Guest

yes he'll be working there 5 days a week he will be the early (5am) shift and hes planning on getting the sentri pass ,weve heard its do able 
thanks for the input we'll check that link out too


----------



## Guest

sparks said:


> You don't have a title from somewhere in the Midwest? I assume you do ... so re-register the car in California if you need to drive back and forth. If you don't need to cross the border you may have to do nothing .... as my tags are '07 here in Mexico
> 
> Sorry ... no address in Calif I guess it's more difficult. Find a friend or a PO Box?


Yeah it is tagged here do you know if the border would hassle him crossing everyday with those plates?
Thanks for the input


----------



## sparks

>>>>> if the border would hassle him crossing everyday with those plates

Not as long as it has current registration


----------



## Guest

sparks said:


> >>>>> if the border would hassle him crossing everyday with those plates
> 
> Not as long as it has current registration


Ok great thanks


----------



## sparks

Was just looking at the requirements for a Sentri pass and can't tell if they would have a problem with the registration. Says registered where you live. That would be a hell of a commute without one


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know what mexican visa ( if any) we'd need to get into the country and go in and out of the country.
And what to do about the vehicle permit ?I read you have to register and bond your vehicle when you come into mexico and then return the permit when you leave , so going back and forth anyone have and idea what we would do ? Would the San diego consulate be a good place to ask ??????
Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## joelpb

you do not need to bond or anything when you move to mexico except get mexican
insuraance. lots of mexicans get the sentri pass. i live in mexicali and have the sentri.
believe me you do want to get a sentri pass. it takes a while or least it did me just to 
get an apointment but it then goes fast just like you will when you cross the border.
you do not want to wait in the long lines.


----------



## sparks

You don't need a vehicle permit in Baja ... and the FMM tourist visa is good for 180 days


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Living in Mexico, working in S.D.*



arhecker said:


> Does anyone know what mexican visa ( if any) we'd need to get into the country and go in and out of the country.
> And what to do about the vehicle permit ?I read you have to register and bond your vehicle when you come into mexico and then return the permit when you leave , so going back and forth anyone have and idea what we would do ? Would the San diego consulate be a good place to ask ??????
> Anyone have experience with this?


As far as I know you just need to be honest when asked questions going into the US everyday. They will track your enteries and ask questions like, where are you going? what are you going there for? where do you work?, do you live in Mexico?, how long have you been in Mexico? etc. Then after a few months they asked me where are you going only and when I said to S.D. to go to work they said OK and that was it for many years after.

As far as car insurance and car resistration they don´t seem interested in any of that. Of course I have a Calif. registared car.


----------



## Guest

AlanMexicali said:


> As far as I know you just need to be honest when asked questions going into the US everyday. They will track your enteries and ask questions like, where are you going? what are you going there for? where do you work?, do you live in Mexico?, how long have you been in Mexico? etc. Then after a few months they asked me where are you going only and when I said to S.D. to go to work they said OK and that was it for many years after.
> 
> As far as car insurance and car resistration they don´t seem interested in any of that. Of course I have a Calif. registared car.



So with just the 180 day tourist visa your good? 
and thanks for your reply this helps.


----------



## AlanMexicali

arhecker said:


> So with just the 180 day tourist visa your good?
> and thanks for your reply this helps.


The Mexican officers never talk to me except to say to open my trunk when driving into Mexico the 150 or 200 times I have crossed lately and then only when I get the red light which is about 1 out of 10 or 15 crosses usually. The US officers do not question me about any Mexican credentials so far, I feel they do not care about that. I usually have a current FMM in my wallet but only once leaving on a national flight [Mexican] at the airport on the border got asked to show it when flying to Guadalajara.


----------



## AlanMexicali

AlanMexicali said:


> The Mexican officers never talk to me except to say to open my trunk when driving into Mexico the 150 or 200 times I have crossed lately and then only when I get the red light which is about 1 out of 10 or 15 crosses usually. The US officers do not question me about any Mexican credentials so far, I feel they do not care about that. I usually have a current FMM in my wallet but only once leaving on a national flight [Mexican] at the airport on the border got asked to show it when flying to Guadalajara.


One thing I have recently discovered is that a FMM is to be handed into the INM everytime you exit Mexico, even though I keep mine for the whole 6 months as I fly to Guadalajara and bus it to San Luis Potosi regularly [I will be reviewing this habit] [also 3 separate INM officers told me to keep mine as it IS good for multiple exits and entries for 180 days]. There has been a full discussion on this last month and the INM website DOES state EVERY EXIT has to be documented when a tousit is using tourist status and an FMM permission by turning in the current FMM regardless of how long you have had it. It is not good for multiple exits and reenteries into Mexico. They are entrance and exit documents.

Also it has been noted that a FMM tourist card is required in the Baja Calif. free zone that now extends south to San Quintin [4hours drive south of TJ] if the visit is for more than 72 hours. I know of no one worring about this and wonder if it is enforced.


----------



## Guest

AlanMexicali said:


> One thing I have recently discovered is that a FMM is to be handed into the INM everytime you exit Mexico, even though I keep mine for the whole 6 months as I fly to Guadalajara and bus it to San Luis Potosi regularly [I will be reviewing this habit] [also 3 separate INM officers told me to keep mine as it IS good for multiple exits and entries for 180 days]. There has been a full discussion on this last month and the INM website DOES state EVERY EXIT has to be documented when a tousit is using tourist status and an FMM permission by turning in the current FMM regardless of how long you have had it. It is not good for multiple exits and reenteries into Mexico. They are entrance and exit documents.
> 
> Also it has been noted that a FMM tourist card is required in the Baja Calif. free zone that now extends south to San Quintin [4hours drive south of TJ] if the visit is for more than 72 hours. I know of no one worring about this and wonder if it is enforced.


Ok sorry just a little confused so we cant use an FMM to enter and exit 5 days a week? Is there some other type of visa we should get instead?
Thanks for your help


----------



## chicois8

arhecker said:


> Ok sorry just a little confused so we cant use an FMM to enter and exit 5 days a week? Is there some other type of visa we should get instead?
> Thanks for your help


The frontera is a FMM free zone for 72 hours, so if he is in TJ for 16 hours a day and in SD 8 hours a day you do not need an FMM,on the weekends it would not over 72 hours so no FMm needed although I do not know if any visa is needed to obtain a SENTRI pass....


----------



## AlanMexicali

chicois8 said:


> The frontera is a FMM free zone for 72 hours, so if he is in TJ for 16 hours a day and in SD 8 hours a day you do not need an FMM,on the weekends it would not over 72 hours so no FMm needed although I do not know if any visa is needed to obtain a SENTRI pass....


As far as I know and I have talked to many people about this, the free zone does not care about FMM tourist cards at all. Now that being said I was in an accident where the police were directing traffic in front of the Hospital General and the ISSSTE Hospital, next to each other and across the street from the CFE were I was in line to get into thier parking lot and a women with a State Court ID badge backed up slowly into my hood and bent it out of shape. The cop saw this and took her drivers licence and my drivers license and directed us into the CFE parking lot. He did not ask me anything and gave my license back but kept her s and took us to a nearby auto body shop where she paid the estimate in cash to have my hood repaired then gave back her license to her, no ticket. 14 times I have been stopped by police on the border in Mexico and never did they want anything except my license and registration except once when they accussed me of drinking and argued with me for 25 miniutes at 4 AM on a Monday/Tues. morning. They asked were I was staying and why I was in Mexicali on a Monday and driving late at night "drunk".

The police seem immune to FMM cards in Mexicali, TJ and Ensenada, where I paid a $227.00 peso ticket for going through a stop sign at the police station. At all the military checkpoint they either wave me through or dig though my trunk and under the seats and never ask me any questions. At the "red light" entering Mexico by car they signal me from behind, don t even bother to come to the window, to pop open my trunk, even when I have my suitcase they never have opened it yet. Usually take a few seconds unless there is a car or two in front of me at the pull over spot. They also have many sobriety stops in Mexicali and never do anything except stick thier head into the car to smell for liquor and wave me on.


----------



## joelpb

I cross all the time and have never been stopped and asked for anything. If me and
my wife want to travel to central mexico we fly to GDL and take the bus from there.
i get half price on air and bus fairs so it is not costly at all.


----------



## Monty Floyd

I know a few people that commute from Rosarito to SD and I don't think any of them have a visa. I've been across several times since moving here in Nov and have yet to get even a FMM (180 day tourist visa).


----------



## pquick

*living in Mexico*

sentri requires an inspection of your vehicle and a vehicle tag. you can not use a sentri pass if you arent in a vehicle with corresponding pass to your Sentri permit..you can walk across however. You should apply for an Fm3 visa. US officials only need to see your US passport so no visa needed. Mexican officials however might recognize you after so many crossings and ask to see your visa. Even though San Yisidro and Otay are very busy ports. You will also need a visa to contact services or banking in Mexico.


----------



## Aa111111

*Hello rosarito*

I love the weather in San diego , but i was thinking Mexico for easier economics.
Is it less expensive there to live and do you like it?
thanks
Bear Bear




arhecker said:


> My Husband and I will be moving to Rosarito area in the summer ,He will be working in San Diego but we will only have a residence in Mexico and we are planning on moving there straight from the midwest where we now are .Does anyone know how to go about titling our vehicle in the US since were guessing we cant title it in Mex until we get permanent resident status and such.
> My question is mainly how do we deal with the US ties and necessities with no actual address there?
> Does anyone on here do this ?
> Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali

arhecker said:


> My Husband and I will be moving to Rosarito area in the summer ,He will be working in San Diego but we will only have a residence in Mexico and we are planning on moving there straight from the midwest where we now are .Does anyone know how to go about titling our vehicle in the US since were guessing we cant title it in Mex until we get permanent resident status and such.
> My question is mainly how do we deal with the US ties and necessities with no actual address there?
> Does anyone on here do this ?
> Thanks


I cross into the US from Mexico hundreds of times but have a condo in San Diego so my situation is going to be different than your situation. They many times when crossing into the US ask "Where do you live?" and many more times "Where are you going?" Sometime they ask "Where do you work?"

When answering I don´t know if you might have a problem or not. They seem not to be interested in vehicle registration but because my car has Calif. plates this might be the reason. I wouldn´t know if other states plates might cause more enquires. 

They also do not seem interested in what the Mexican Gov´t thinks of me as I have often said I have a house in Mexicali and was there for a few weeks etc. when they ask "What were you doing in Mexico"or "How long have you been in Mexico and where in Mexico?" etc.

As of the last year or so because of everyone from the US needing a passport with a chip they usually now only ask "What are you bringing from Mexico?" and I always get waved through. Being a constant crosser since 2005 the stats come up as they did years ago and the more I cross the less likely many questions from an experienced officer but the obviouly newer recruits in the last couple of years I will get more of the above questions. 

Some guys in Calexico recongnize me and check their screen and say "Have a nice day sir." and ask no questions. All my stats are there for them to see.


----------



## DNP

Life is so much easier when you play by the rules, isn't it!



AlanMexicali said:


> I cross into the US from Mexico hundreds of times but have a condo in San Diego so my situation is going to be different than your situation. They many times when crossing into the US ask "Where do you live?" and many more times "Where are you going?" Sometime they ask "Where do you work?"
> 
> When answering I don´t know if you might have a problem or not. They seem not to be interested in vehicle registration but because my car has Calif. plates this might be the reason. I wouldn´t know if other states plates might cause more enquires.
> 
> They also do not seem interested in what the Mexican Gov´t thinks of me as I have often said I have a house in Mexicali and was there for a few weeks etc. when they ask "What were you doing in Mexico"or "How long have you been in Mexico and where in Mexico?" etc.
> 
> As of the last year or so because of everyone from the US needing a passport with a chip they usually now only ask "What are you bringing from Mexico?" and I always get waved through. Being a constant crosser since 2005 the stats come up as they did years ago and the more I cross the less likely many questions from an experienced officer but the obviouly newer recruits in the last couple of years I will get more of the above questions.
> 
> Some guys in Calexico recongnize me and check their screen and say "Have a nice day sir." and ask no questions. All my stats are there for them to see.


WashDC/SMA


----------



## AlanMexicali

DNP said:


> Life is so much easier when you play by the rules, isn't it!
> 
> 
> 
> WashDC/SMA


I just answer what they ask and my only problem ever is bringing back food from my fridge in Mexicali when I know I will not be there for a few months. Finally one Agricultural Inspector in secondary gave me a list of items and all the hearsay I heard that was legal was not. 

No eggs, not any pork, cooked or not, any fruit or vegatables, seeds or not, plants, dried herbs, etc. are not allowed. Cooked chicken or turkey is allowed. When you say you have hotdogs or ham they want to see it. Last time they took my eggs and turkey/pork mixed ham away. I thought it was turkey ham but it wasn´t.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Living in BCN and working in San Diego*



arhecker said:


> My Husband and I will be moving to Rosarito area in the summer ,He will be working in San Diego but we will only have a residence in Mexico and we are planning on moving there straight from the midwest where we now are .Does anyone know how to go about titling our vehicle in the US since were guessing we cant title it in Mex until we get permanent resident status and such.
> My question is mainly how do we deal with the US ties and necessities with no actual address there?
> Does anyone on here do this ?
> Thanks


Hi;

I did that for a year, living in Rosarito and then Baja Mar Country Club farther south near Ensenada. I'd commute to the San Diego Airport twice a month to catch a flight to teach my next class (anywhere in US and Canada) and then return. By the way my wife is a Mexican National and always knows the proper way to do things - legally. We always keep to the letter on those things.

1.) It doesn't matter where your vehicle is registered (USA) - as long as it's current registration. We kept Florida Registration and Licenses.
The ICE, Border Patrol has nothing to do with Vehicle Registrations, as long as your Tag is current = your situation. But he might get stopped in San Ysidro or further north by a CHP = California Highway Patrol or local Cop, occasionally asking is he working in California? Tell them you're living in your original home location and rented a vacation home in Rosarito Beach = perfectly legal. By Law it's like two weeks after you start working in California you have to get their Registration and Driver's License. Me - I wouldn't as you're paying probably a whole lot cheaper registration in a state from the Mid West - but that's your call and responsibility? You could take a trip down to Louisiana on your way to Baja and get a two year Registration for like only $44.00 and forgetaboutit! Show them a Motel receipt, and they just want your money. Just tell the cop you're visiting friends (which is true if he has some friends at his work).

*Be VERY careful to obey all the traffic laws in California* (get the Calif. Drivers Handbook at a local DMV) and read it. California is BROKE! 24 of it's biggest cities are extremely underfunded in their ability to pay their Municipal Pension comitements. Three Cities already went Bankrupt. Many of their law enforcement officials I have read, have been told "..write if you want to get paid..", and the fine's in some cases are absolutely outrageous. They date back to the Real Estate Go Go Era of 2005 and haven't been reduced to reflect the current Economic downturn. They are outlandish. For example; Jay walking tickets - $200.00 is common, get within 1000 feet of a "Emergency Vehichle" and it's $1000.00, I kid you not. The Driver's Handbook for California is quite thick and has dozens upon dozens of potential "infractions" that are really some comon sense rules of the road, that aren't usually written as law, that a CHP or local Cop can write you for. Read the book thorougly and reread it! I got a $395.00 ticket from an Oceanside COP, that was entirely trumped up. Couldn't read my Florida (at the time) Dr. License and didn't believe, that I lived in Mexico - even after showing him proof. I had to go to court a month later and the Judge then dismissed everything - but it took 3 months later to get my money back. I'd tell him to alternate which off ramp off the Freeway he uses to exit to go to work every morning, as they're might be a Cop there watching and writing down Tag nos. looking to cite out of state drivers.

I'm not the only one, as other members of my family have commented - yea Southern California is turning into a Police State. Hey, and I'm a 4th generation Californian. 

2.) Yea, definitely get Car Insurance before you cross the border, and make sure it includes "uninsured motorists", as probably over 30% of the cars in Mexico operate this way.

3.) Get yourself a P.O. Box for your address. A couple of exits up from the border on the 805 Fwy. at National City Blvd. you can go west under the Fwy. 3-5 blocks and there's a US Post Office there. That's were we got our PO Box. Very convenient as there's a great Chinese Rest. a few doors down, laundromat, Bank, etc. etc. Very convenient stop. San Ysidro PO is a bit hecktic and crowded and not very convenient in my assessment.

Go for it and enjoy Baja. 

Be sure and talk to neighbors to learn the best ways to take advantage of both sides of the border to maximize your experience. By the way living in northern Baja is only about 25% cheaper than living in San Diego area, as you have to go to the deep interior of Mexico to get the really inexpensive experience.

Cuyler


----------



## Aa111111

*Rosarito*

i am looking to relocate to Mexico because of financial constraints. 
In my research of the coast of the Baja I had passed over Rosarito because of it's reputation for a drinking and party town for young americans.

how do you like it there so far? happy and peaceful I hope.....





AlanMexicali said:


> I cross into the US from Mexico hundreds of times but have a condo in San Diego so my situation is going to be different than your situation. They many times when crossing into the US ask "Where do you live?" and many more times "Where are you going?" Sometime they ask "Where do you work?"
> 
> When answering I don´t know if you might have a problem or not. They seem not to be interested in vehicle registration but because my car has Calif. plates this might be the reason. I wouldn´t know if other states plates might cause more enquires.
> 
> They also do not seem interested in what the Mexican Gov´t thinks of me as I have often said I have a house in Mexicali and was there for a few weeks etc. when they ask "What were you doing in Mexico"or "How long have you been in Mexico and where in Mexico?" etc.
> 
> As of the last year or so because of everyone from the US needing a passport with a chip they usually now only ask "What are you bringing from Mexico?" and I always get waved through. Being a constant crosser since 2005 the stats come up as they did years ago and the more I cross the less likely many questions from an experienced officer but the obviouly newer recruits in the last couple of years I will get more of the above questions.
> 
> Some guys in Calexico recongnize me and check their screen and say "Have a nice day sir." and ask no questions. All my stats are there for them to see.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Rosarita Beach & Other Northern Baja Areas*



Aa111111 said:


> i am looking to relocate to Mexico because of financial constraints.
> In my research of the coast of the Baja I had passed over Rosarito because of it's reputation for a drinking and party town for young americans.
> 
> how do you like it there so far? happy and peaceful I hope.....


Hi Aa111111;

We've haven't lived there since 1998, so other's can chime in. I can tell you what it was like
back then.

A lot of stores, a big supermarket, fine bakery and restaurants. Quite adequate for what one might need to purchase to live there.

Yes, back then it was a favorite place for the street gangs from L.A. to come down there on a 3 day weekend and gang bang on the beach, with their knives and chains, etc. Bad. The local Rosarito Beach authorities were trying to limit them from even being able to come across the border, but I don't know how successful they were? Oh, and yes the noise from all the fire works on the beach and drunks all hours of the night on the beach drove us nuts. We fell in love with Baja Mar Country Club, but that's way farther south (like only 10 miles north of Ensenada).

Security wise, I'd be looking for a gated community. There are several below Rosarita Beach that do not allow rift raft into the property. This is helpful for several reasons. Most important is theft, at T.J. (of which Rosarita Beach is like a suburb) has a very active drug culture among the singles there. They need drugs, they come rob your house. I knew a guy who built a house inland from the Toll Road up on the hill. He was always getting robbed.

Then you're just a short ride up to Rosarita Beach for buying all your supplies you need to live.

Since all the Cartel problems in last couple of years have scarred a lot of ******'s off. Don't pay asking price, and can often negotiate quite a bit lower rental price, especially if you have a good credit record in USA? I wouldn't rule out renting in a high rise condo on the beach in Rosarito Beach, as there are ton's of them and usually they're pretty secure to live in. Cheaper to rent than you might think?

I hope some recent resident of Rosarito Beach can chime in and give you an update.

I h


----------



## AlanMexicali

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Aa111111;
> 
> We've haven't lived there since 1998, so other's can chime in. I can tell you what it was like
> back then.
> 
> A lot of stores, a big supermarket, fine bakery and restaurants. Quite adequate for what one might need to purchase to live there.
> 
> Yes, back then it was a favorite place for the street gangs from L.A. to come down there on a 3 day weekend and gang bang on the beach, with their knives and chains, etc. Bad. The local Rosarito Beach authorities were trying to limit them from even being able to come across the border, but I don't know how successful they were? Oh, and yes the noise from all the fire works on the beach and drunks all hours of the night on the beach drove us nuts. We fell in love with Baja Mar Country Club, but that's way farther south (like only 10 miles north of Ensenada).
> 
> Security wise, I'd be looking for a gated community. There are several below Rosarita Beach that do not allow rift raft into the property. This is helpful for several reasons. Most important is theft, at T.J. (of which Rosarita Beach is like a suburb) has a very active drug culture among the singles there. They need drugs, they come rob your house. I knew a guy who built a house inland from the Toll Road up on the hill. He was always getting robbed.
> 
> Then you're just a short ride up to Rosarita Beach for buying all your supplies you need to live.
> 
> Since all the Cartel problems in last couple of years have scarred a lot of ******'s off. Don't pay asking price, and can often negotiate quite a bit lower rental price, especially if you have a good credit record in USA? I wouldn't rule out renting in a high rise condo on the beach in Rosarito Beach, as there are ton's of them and usually they're pretty secure to live in. Cheaper to rent than you might think?
> 
> I hope some recent resident of Rosarito Beach can chime in and give you an update.
> 
> I h


I have a friend from my ex work and all his family who have built houses on one street above the libre in Rosarito. I used to visit quite often as I had them remodel my house in San Diego on the weekends many years ago. 

I visit there and find the same thing you did up until a couple of years ago. One Labor Day weekend I went with friends visiting from Canada and the streets were full of LA "crews" as they had the 3 big beach bars, that hold about 4,000 people each, sponsoring and advertizing famous Rap groups from LA. They were sold out at $60.00 US a ticket and all three put speakers outside facing the street and beach and the police had blocked off the street. We walked around amongst possibly 20,000 or more others and saw a few fights and arrests. My friends asked "Is it like this every weekend here?" and I answered "Yes." just to mess with them. LOL

After the passports to cross back to the US were needed I have been to Rosarito a few weekends and it has died down considerably as has Ave. Revolucion in TJ.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Also in Rosarito they have a Walmart and Home Depot in a newer shopping mall at the north end of Benito Juarez, since you lived there, just as you cross over the cuota from the libre to get to the beach area. They torn down that large mall that was vacant on Benito Juarez finally.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Aa111111 said:


> i am looking to relocate to Mexico because of financial constraints.
> In my research of the coast of the Baja I had passed over Rosarito because of it's reputation for a drinking and party town for young americans.
> 
> how do you like it there so far? happy and peaceful I hope.....


[/I]

I like Mexicali as it has been a place where I have been to so many times that I have grown used to it and the extreme dry hot weather. I have made friends. I have seen it go from a basically an argicultural area when going they in the beginning of 1980 to becoming a industrial area with many people from Mexico City moving there after the 1985 earthquake and investing money. 

Then the free trade industrial zones of the 1990s and finally NAFTA which brought many Japanese consumer electronic assembly plants and beyond when the Japanese moved back to Asia [some stayed] and American and Canadian companies bought and leased the plants that were vacant. Then around 2005 there started the cartel violence for a few years.

Not very many middleaged or older Mexicans there speak English. As a matter of fact most people do not as the public secondary school English programs started there in 2006 seems to have failed miserably.

There are many people living there now from other states, especially Sonora and Sinaloa because of the factory jobs, they can handle the hot weather. They seem to be a very noisy group of people in many working class neighborhoods that I hear about from Mexicali long term residents. These people who have lived their lives in Mexicali state it is no longer the tranquil family oriented city it was. 

TJ is really a mixed bag and my many friends there all aspire to live in middle class areas away from the working class area for saftely and tranquility. East TJ has a reputation of being run by various gangs heavily into extorting money from anyone and everyone they can scare enough.

So in conclusion to your question I would have to say you have to decide what you like. A car is necessary in Mexicali as the bus service is poor and waiting outside for one is hard most of the year. I see many busses that all have air conditioning with the windows open and this means the company is too cheap to have it repaired, very pathetic for 6 months of the year for the passengers. TJ the bus service is better.


----------



## Guest

*Rosarito is great!!*



Aa111111 said:


> i am looking to relocate to Mexico because of financial constraints.
> In my research of the coast of the Baja I had passed over Rosarito because of it's reputation for a drinking and party town for young americans.
> 
> how do you like it there so far? happy and peaceful I hope.....


Hi,

My wife and I moved to the north part of Rosarito in August, 2011, so I now feel I have some good historical experience to share.

We have had a wonderful experience all around, something we tell all of our friends in the U.S. Yes, it's a party town, but only in certain sections and only at certain times. If you know what is going on in town, this will NEVER be an issue for you. We shop at the Walmart, Comercial Mexicana, and go into the U.S. two to three times per week. I still work there so I have SENTRI and never have an issue with crossing, except when it's crowded. We have found phenomenal restaurants in Rosarito, but can easily go into Tijuana for great food if we're bored. 

I can honestly tell you I feel we made the best decision possible: we are close to the U.S. if and when we need to go, but do most of our "living" in Rosarito. In fact, I just started coaching soccer again, something I hadn't done in years, and this is a great place to do that. Also, our college-age daughter rides horses, so when she comes down from UCSD, we have a trainer and facilities to work in (Real Del Mar). So all in all, we have everything we could possibly need, from both sides of the border.

If you need to know more details, simply drop me a note or reply, and I'll share more specfics that can help.

Cheers!

Art


----------



## Robtsdca

ManUtd65 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I moved to the north part of Rosarito in August, 2011, so I now feel I have some good historical experience to share.
> 
> We have had a wonderful experience all around, something we tell all of our friends in the U.S. Yes, it's a party town, but only in certain sections and only at certain times. If you know what is going on in town, this will NEVER be an issue for you. We shop at the Walmart, Comercial Mexicana, and go into the U.S. two to three times per week. I still work there so I have SENTRI and never have an issue with crossing, except when it's crowded. We have found phenomenal restaurants in Rosarito, but can easily go into Tijuana for great food if we're bored.
> 
> I can honestly tell you I feel we made the best decision possible: we are close to the U.S. if and when we need to go, but do most of our "living" in Rosarito. In fact, I just started coaching soccer again, something I hadn't done in years, and this is a great place to do that. Also, our college-age daughter rides horses, so when she comes down from UCSD, we have a trainer and facilities to work in (Real Del Mar). So all in all, we have everything we could possibly need, from both sides of the border.
> 
> If you need to know more details, simply drop me a note or reply, and I'll share more specfics that can help.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Art


Can you share the names of the restaurants? Just moving there. Thanks

Robert


----------



## Guest

Robtsdca said:


> Can you share the names of the restaurants? Just moving there. Thanks
> 
> Robert


Sure, and welcome. Susana's (American), Mi Amore (Italian), Le Cousteau (French), and El Nido (Mexican) are but a few. Ask your neighbors/friends/locals, and most eveyrone knows where they are located.

Take care!


----------



## Robtsdca

Thank you Art


----------



## RafaelUbaldo

Does anyone have any advice or leads on apartments for rent in TJ close to the Ysidro border crossing?


----------

